# Dry feet solution



## Lauras87 (Apr 5, 2013)

I have really dry rough skin on my feet.

But I have at last found things that work!!

If any of you have this problem, try these.

Avon foot works rough skin remover (bit of a pain to wash the bath afterwards)

Avon foot works foot souffl? with Shea butter

Or my new love - palmers cocoa butter foot magic (it's got vitamin E, peppermint oil & mango butter in). Some may find it greasy if you don't put socks on but it keeps feet moisturised the following day.


----------



## Sazzaroo (Apr 5, 2013)

_Hi Laura

Thanks for this thread, i've got probs with dry skin and the nurse is always saying to me to watch out and do something about it. I don't have a bath in my house so don't get to soak but I have got some Avon foot cream and have been using it over the past 3 nights (so far) will see how they feel after 5 days. Even purchased the cotton socks but they are a bit tight. _


----------



## Lauras87 (Apr 5, 2013)

Do you have a foot spa? 

I find socks annoying but I can't not sleep in them as I like my feet warm.

Hope the cream does the job for you


----------



## LeeLee (Apr 6, 2013)

My Mum always had dry feet with very crusty heels that frequently cracked.  I've inherited that tendency, so have developed my own strategies.  

For filing the really hard bits, I use a nutmeg grater (the kind that has the sharp little dimples), a bit each day.  I also have a large smooth foot file, like an oversized nail file.  The filing is always done before soaking my feet either in the bath or a washing-up bowl in front of the telly.  Filing wet feet can make me go too deep - and clogs the file.

When my heels are bad, I use Flexitol Heel Balm after the filing/soaking for a week.  The rest of the time, I buy the cheapest hand cream from the pound shops.

My feet are better in the winter when I wear closed shoes.  Sandals are my enemy for making my crusty heels much worse!


----------



## pippaandben (Apr 6, 2013)

I suffer from dry feet and badly cracked heels - especially in  the summe. So bad hat they can bleed. Although one of the more expensive I have found that Scholls cracked heel cream really does work - even in really bad cases it only takes a couple of days and they are completely healed.


----------



## Lauras87 (Apr 6, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> For filing the really hard bits, I use a nutmeg grater (the kind that has the sharp little dimples), a bit each day.  I also have a large smooth foot file, like an oversized nail file.  The filing is always done before soaking my feet either in the bath or a washing-up bowl in front of the telly.  Filing wet feet can make me go too deep - and clogs the file.



I hadnt thought of a nutmeg grater, I've got a foot file that I love but I find it annoying sometimes.



pippaandben said:


> I suffer from dry feet and badly cracked heels - especially in  the summe. So bad hat they can bleed. Although one of the more expensive I have found that Scholls cracked heel cream really does work - even in really bad cases it only takes a couple of days and they are completely healed.



I want to try that but wasn't sure about it being worth the money


----------



## NicolaG (Apr 6, 2013)

I went on a basic diabetes course & we were advised by the nurse against using metal foot files as they're too harsh. Pumice stones or files like nail files were recommended. I soak my feet, file them, smother with cream then put cotton socks on overnight.


----------



## Lauras87 (Apr 6, 2013)

NicolaG said:


> I went on a basic diabetes course & we were advised by the nurse against using metal foot files as they're too harsh. Pumice stones or files like nail files were recommended. I soak my feet, file them, smother with cream then put cotton socks on overnight.



I've tried pumice stones & nail file kind of things which didn't work.

The foot file I have is sort of pumice stone like but when I had an emergency diabetic foot clinic appointment at hospital due to a huge painful crack on the ball on my foot, I was told I'm not entitled to diabetic foot clinic appointments until I'm older!
He said as long as I wasn't rough with foot files I could care for my feet.

Might have to double check that at my next appointment


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 6, 2013)

I fight a constant battle to keep the hard skin under control. I tried pumice stones but they can't cope with the rock hard surface, good for elbows though.  

I have one of those snazzy egg shaped graters which catches all the detritus and use it at least once a week, then soak the plates in my spa thingy wot I was given that massages as well - oooooh heaven, sigh. Then dry well and lather on the moisturiser. Then do the nails, fingers and toes.


----------



## Steff (Apr 6, 2013)

Mine are in a mess my left foot kills at the minute, cracks in it are unreal, ive just been rubbing savlon on, ill go back to using Avon i reckon


----------



## Lauras87 (Apr 6, 2013)

AlisonM said:


> I fight a constant battle to keep the hard skin under control. I tried pumice stones but they can't cope with the rock hard surface, good for elbows though.
> 
> I have one of those snazzy egg shaped graters which catches all the detritus and use it at least once a week, then soak the plates in my spa thingy wot I was given that massages as well - oooooh heaven, sigh. Then dry well and lather on the moisturiser. Then do the nails, fingers and toes.



I had the mental image of an egg with fancy decorations & that being used 

Also please tell me the egg isn't use on nails & fingers? You have me worried!


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 6, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> I had the mental image of an egg with fancy decorations & that being used
> 
> Also please tell me the egg isn't use on nails & fingers? You have me worried!



 Nope, just hard skin on feets:


----------



## Lauras87 (Apr 6, 2013)

AlisonM said:


> Nope, just hard skin on feets:



*phew!*

I wanted one of them!


----------



## LeeLee (Apr 6, 2013)

Steff said:


> Mine are in a mess my left foot kills at the minute, cracks in it are unreal, ive just been rubbing savlon on, ill go back to using Avon i reckon


Savlon does contain detergent as well as antiseptic, hence the ouch.  Flexitol Heel Balm is quite expensive but worth every penny to this Poundland customer!


----------



## Lauras87 (Apr 6, 2013)

Steff said:


> Mine are in a mess my left foot kills at the minute, cracks in it are unreal, ive just been rubbing savlon on, ill go back to using Avon i reckon



Ouch! Mum told me that boots do a good foot cream but forgotten the name.
Maybe that scholls stuff might work?


----------



## Riri (Apr 6, 2013)

I use Swedish CCS foot cream - available from amazon and local super drug stores. Slather it on at night and leave socks on for 30 mins whilst it sinks in. It really works for me. I use a stone pumice when im in the bath which I buy for 0.50cents when I'm in Greece. If there's a bit of stubborn dry skin and in the Summer I use an emery board (finer side) - as recommends by a chiropodist and then the cream. I tend to cream morning and evening (when I'm in 'good' mode and I remember !)


----------



## Lauras87 (Apr 6, 2013)

Riri said:


> I use Swedish CCS foot cream - available from amazon and local super drug stores. Slather it on at night and leave socks on for 30 mins whilst it sinks in. It really works for me. I use a stone pumice when im in the bath which I buy for 0.50cents when I'm in Greece. If there's a bit of stubborn dry skin and in the Summer I use an emery board (finer side) - as recommends by a chiropodist and then the cream. I tend to cream morning and evening (when I'm in 'good' mode and I remember !)



Ill have a look for that cream.
You manage morning & night?!?! :S


----------



## Sazzaroo (Apr 7, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> Do you have a foot spa?
> 
> I find socks annoying but I can't not sleep in them as I like my feet warm.
> 
> Hope the cream does the job for you



_Hiya,

No foot spa, such a luxury! I end up kicking off the socks when my feet get too hot as well. The cream is taking effect it's the Avon footworks glycerine and cocoa butter so will be putting in another order (when I ever see the Avon woman)
Gonna start soaking them a couple times a week then will be pleased to wear my sandals this year and free my feet from socks woo hoo_


----------



## Sienna (Apr 7, 2013)

Steff,  are you sure Savlon is the right thing to put on those cracks?  My husband - he is not diabetic-  gets awful winter cracks in his fingers from farming and cold wet work outside.  He insists on using Savlon and more Savlon - cracks just get worse becos IMO he is using a skin hardener not softener.  Well you cant tell husbands anything so now Im being bossy and interfering to you!  I wd try E45 cream or even Neutrogena or yr Avon (never tried that)
Enough bossy from me. . .


----------



## Steff (Apr 7, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> Ouch! Mum told me that boots do a good foot cream but forgotten the name.
> Maybe that scholls stuff might work?





LeeLee said:


> Savlon does contain detergent as well as antiseptic, hence the ouch.  Flexitol Heel Balm is quite expensive but worth every penny to this Poundland customer!



I've had this issue with my heels for ages now, I've tried that Swedish foot stuff someone mentioned was nt that great for me, I'll have a look around boots tomorrow for the ones LL and Laura mention


----------



## Steff (Apr 7, 2013)

Sienna said:


> Steff,  are you sure Savlon is the right thing to put on those cracks?  My husband - he is not diabetic-  gets awful winter cracks in his fingers from farming and cold wet work outside.  He insists on using Savlon and more Savlon - cracks just get worse becos IMO he is using a skin hardener not softener.  Well you cant tell husbands anything so now Im being bossy and interfering to you!  I wd try E45 cream or even Neutrogena or yr Avon (never tried that)
> Enough bossy from me. . .



Yeah it's more then likely that I'm not making it any better wouldn't surprise me lol. It's just savlon was what I had in medicine cabinet lol


----------



## Lauras87 (Apr 7, 2013)

Steff said:


> I've had this issue with my heels for ages now, I've tried that Swedish foot stuff someone mentioned was nt that great for me, I'll have a look around boots tomorrow for the ones LL and Laura mention



Info on what it looks like.
It's got a silver lid, blue, silver & yellow label with a picture of a foot but you can see the white cream through the plastic 

Might help narrow it down!


----------



## Steff (Apr 7, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> Info on what it looks like.
> It's got a silver lid, blue, silver & yellow label with a picture of a foot but you can see the white cream through the plastic
> 
> Might help narrow it down!



Ty Laura x


----------



## Ivy (Apr 8, 2013)

I love Avon foot scrubs! The berry vanilla stuff is lovely. Once a week I exfoliate, scrub, file and buff my feet and every I use Soap&Glory Heel Genius, I love the stuff.


----------

